

Einhorn: Netflix overvalued, soared on 'bad news' - bpolania
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/07/13/einhorn-netflix-overvalued-soared-on-bad-news.html

======
julienferrere
I wouldn't be worried about this bad results, they're still one of the current
best series producers, people love the binge watching option and they're
releasing new series like what ? Every two months ?

~~~
bpolania
I think the problem may be that people will have more and more binge watching
alternatives in other platforms too. For example, right now in HBO and AMC I
could watch The Brink, True Detective, Vice, Halt and Cath Fire and Humans, a
few weeks ago I could add Silicon Valley and Games of Thrones, so I'm
definitely consuming less Netflix right now, actually I'm considering joining
only when House of Cards or Lillyhammer have a new season.

